# RESCUED--1 year old Golden, to be euth'd Sat., Uniontown, PA



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Several emails were just sent to us. He certainly looks pure Golden to us. I've contacted Almost Heaven GRRS. We can get him pulled--but he needs to go to a rescue or adopter within 48 hours.

The particulars are below:

Approx. one year old, male not neutered. Not chipped……………..



He is given until Saturday, the shelter is in Uniontown. Adoption fee is $80 and if altered the charge is $70………..Becky is willing to drive up to pick the puppy up and transport.



Don Stoneking (shelter manager) 724-317-4484

Shelter 724-439-8620

Becky Sivewright 724-312-3030

Becky is waiting to hear on the cage/pen# (Becky is a local volunteer who also offered to pull and transport the pupper if someone will take him...).



Please keep me posted if you do decide to adopt! Thank you J



I've included a picture of the dog as an attachment.

Hope we can get some help from y'all! 

Scott J.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Scott, please email all the Golden rescues in the state for this boy. He is most definitely pure bred Golden!

You can find the rescues listed here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...m/12679-world-wide-golden-rescue-listing.html


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

All the other PA rescues are on the other side of the state. You could try With a golden spirit [email protected] 
They are in S. western PA and so is Uniontown. Maybe you could e-mail rescues in W.V as well?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll try the other PA rescues; the WV one wrote back and is beyond capacity. I'll try WAGS.

Thanks,

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I've sent emails out to all the PA rescues as well.

After 6:30 AM tomorrow I won't have email access until 6-7 PM tomorrow eve...

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just got an email--a GR rescue nearby will take the dog.

YAY--saved another one.

Keep thinking good thoughts!

SJ


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant news !!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good job! Thanks for emailing the rescues.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for saving this boy - he is beautiful!


----------



## beach-girl (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you have any information on him? I have a 6 month old, but would love to rescue or foster another boy. Thanks, Holly


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news! Thank you for saving this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus*

ATTICUS

Great Job!!
Do you know what rescue is taking him?
Someone on Page 1 posted she might be interested in him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atticus*

Atticus

See page 1 of this thread.

Beach Girl from Stony Brook, NY, posted this




beach-girl said:


> Do you have any information on him? I have a 6 month old, but would love to rescue or foster another boy. Thanks, Holly


You can email Beach Girl here
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=13951

She only has 2 posts so she wouldn't be able to get a private msg.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Good to see a rescue stepped up. What a face! I hope that when the sad time comes and I'm looking for golden number 2, that sweet dogs like this cross my radar. So happy he's safe.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful News!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You guys are wonderful.:smooch:


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

All I can say is G-d bless this forum! What an amazing bunch of people. So glad he's been rescued. Hopefully he'll have his forever home very soon


----------

